# New Necrons Leak Pictures



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to Beasts of War and Naftka

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/10/leaked-necron-pics-are-here.html#more


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pssttt... already covered in the main Necron rumour thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh alright I thought it was wierd that I didn't see it. Thanks


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

already being covered in here, so I'm locking this thread down so as to keep all relevant discussion at the same place.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

I like them! GW TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> already being covered in url=http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86992]here[/url], so I'm locking this thread down so as to keep all relevant discussion at the same place.


well lock if your going to lock then!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am glad he posted this as some of us do not like wading through 100 page threads  Good find.


----------

